# Mounting boxes and hanger suggestions



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I am looking for options on mounting our boxes, and strapping our conduit from a poured corrugated deck. Usually we will try to run everything before the deck is poured, but didnt have that option on this job. Eveything is surface mount (industrial plant) open ceilings. Right now the guys are drilling a hole through the steel and then drilling concrete for an ancor. We are not allowed to use powder actuated tools at this site. Anyone know of a faster method?


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Tap-Cons. 

Stud welder? On the purlins? Strut in the ribs? 

Call the Hilti Rep.

I know it sounds stupid, but, 300.4 (E) says you have to be down 1-1/2 inches below metal corrugated deck. It doesn't say anything about concrete above it. I don't see an inspector calling you on it. I'll bet it's worded differently in the '11 NEC.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

They are using tapcons now. We are on 05 code so the spacing restriction does not affect us. Besides I think that is mainly for the deck below the roofing system. This is the first floor of 2 floors.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

mushroom head 1/4 drive pins. ( zamac ). ????? the 1/4 masonary bit in a GOOD hammer drill only takes a few seconds to beat thru the decking.


----------



## rotagilla (Jun 28, 2009)

dawgs said:


> We are not allowed to use powder actuated tools at this site.


http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcDckHngrs4RdsWrsClulrFlrDk.asp

We had the same problem with not being allowed to use powder activated tools. We used the caddy clips but they only work if your deck has the hanger tabs shown.

Now we use nothing but Ramset gas guns to shoot hangers. 
http://www.ramset.com/ramset_gas_intro.asp

We use the t3ss with some of these fasteners.
http://www.ramset.com/fasteners_gas_ss.asp

Don't know if its true but was told that since 911 powder acuated can't be used on govt jobs or anywhere there is a security risk but the gas guns are ok.

Hope this helps.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

rotagilla said:


> Now we use nothing but Ramset gas guns to shoot hangers.
> http://www.ramset.com/ramset_gas_intro.asp
> 
> We use the t3ss with some of these fasteners.
> http://www.ramset.com/fasteners_gas_ss.asp


 Thats what we use also. Don't need certification for the gas guns either.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I ordered the T3SS today, it will be in on friday. Thanks for the link. Looks like the ticket!:thumbsup:


----------



## prldrp1 (Jun 1, 2009)

sds drills and bit work twice as fast as a hammer drill also


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Roto hammer with small 1/4"x5/8" anchors, rated for up to 800pounds. Makes roto hammering real quick.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

paul d. said:


> mushroom head 1/4 drive pins. ( zamac ). ????? the 1/4 masonary bit in a GOOD hammer drill only takes a few seconds to beat thru the decking.


 
Don't forget your earplugs :thumbsup:.


----------

